# R.I.P. Little Buddy.



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

My snail, Sammi did pass away. I got him out yesterday... done a water change since  I feel so bad... i know he was REALLY old when i got him, i could just tell, yeh know? He was so active though... up until his death.

R.I.P. Sammi.

He was also the first addition to my first ever OWN TANK, so he was special.. in a snail-ish way  Never knew i'd grieve for a snail.. though i used to keep garden snails as pets when i was little....


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

R.i.p.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, it's so strange, i can't imagine getting another snail.. not yet. Though, i might get a tiny little baby one.. so i get the opportunity to watch it grow... perhaps if i get a different coloured apple snail it won't seem so bad :S


----------

